# I killed root ;)



## humancentipede (Jun 11, 2015)

iI messed up with the `chsh` command, and now roots login shell is just a random combination of letters... is there an easy fix? or iI must reinstall?


----------



## Beastie (Jun 11, 2015)

You can use the Live CD option to undo what ever you've done.

Reinstalling may be easier though. It depends on the extent of the damage.


----------



## Remington (Jun 11, 2015)

Rookie mistake? lol


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 11, 2015)

Shits happens  If you don't destroy it at least a dozen of times, you are not installing FreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2015)

You should be able to fix it in single user mode.


----------

